# The Shetland Pony



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

A working shetland








A pair of Shetland working on a croft








Bringing the Peats home








Shetland can be riden by anyone with in reason as long as you don't mind looking silly and under horsed








Showing how thy used to work








Their double winter coat protects them from all weathers.








Taking things to and from the market








Another Shetland working on the croft








Bringing the peat home








Where Shetland is in relation to Britian and Norway


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Standard Shetland








Minature Shetland








Minature horse








Fondation American shetland








Classic American Shetland








Modern Pleasure American Shetland








Modern American Shetland









They are all different in their own right so please please don't get them confused


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

You are absolutely correct. The European and American Shetlands are quite different in conformation. Those negative posts are either from those that don't notice where you are from or don't know the difference. Americans for some reason have a tendency to breed all breeds to the same standard instead of preserving their original conformation. It has gotten to the point that often it is hard to differentiate between the breeds. I think that is a shame, but it is the way it is nonetheless. If we continue the practice, there won't be much need for different breeds over here...that is a bit of an exaggeration, but not by much...


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

It is a crying shame that they had to change the look of the Shetland as they imported some really good stallions, one of which is from my favourite blood line, though he isn't a type I like.

Wells Trueform


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thaught you would like to see how fun Shetlands can be, this is the Shetland pony grand national, it is held over every year all over the country then the final is at olympia over christmas in order to raise money for great olmond streats childrens hospital


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Faceman said:


> You are absolutely correct. The European and American Shetlands are quite different in conformation. Those negative posts are either from those that don't notice where you are from or don't know the difference. Americans for some reason have a tendency to breed all breeds to the same standard instead of preserving their original conformation. It has gotten to the point that often it is hard to differentiate between the breeds. I think that is a shame, but it is the way it is nonetheless. If we continue the practice, there won't be much need for different breeds over here...that is a bit of an exaggeration, but not by much...


You are so right! Americans have ruined a great many breeds. Not only have they bred the Shetland pony into something totally unrecognizeable, but look what they have done to the Morgans, the Arabians, the quarter horses...shall I go on?

I sure wish that the breed shows would have special classes for breeders who have remained true to the original breed type/standard, instead of the modern jokes many breeds have become (compared to what they were).


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Thaught you would like to see how fun Shetlands can be, this is the Shetland pony grand national, it is held over every year all over the country then the final is at olympia over christmas in order to raise money for great olmond streats childrens hospital


Oh my God!! That has to be one of cutest things I've ever seen in my life! Where is this held? 


Where I live a pony is just a pony.. No one will really distinguish one kind of shetland from another but you do have very good points. Not to seem rude or like I'm trying to be mean but because the different types of pony in the shetland breed isn't known here it's almost impossible to not have a fat pony. :wink: I love chunky ponies though.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the American 'Shetland' and the Shetland look nothing a like, hence the inverted commas as they don't look anything like the fluffy ponies I breed, the Shetland pony grand national is held all over the county at some of the bigger shows, but the final is in London at Olympia.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

For some of us the highlight of Olympia, along with the fancy dress class, love the Shetland ponies.

I lived for a few years in the Orkney Islands, the patch of Islands south of the Shetlands, they have many of the same cultures and traditions, and have proper shetlands still.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

These are two of our ponies..










This was my little sisters pony, she died a few years ago but she was the absolute best pony I've ever been around.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Every where seems to have proper shetlands apart from most of America, even Australia, though Europes are a little different bust most come from British lines


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry me again, but come on people will you stop comparing my Shetlands to your American counterparts and you Miniture horses, a Shetland is a hell of alot stronger and therefore a hell of alot more dangerous when they what to be.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am sorry but look at the difference in builds.
This








Will be no where near as strong as this








British Shetland are the storngest breed in the world in comparison to size, you American changed the breed to something unreconisable to their ancestors and the 'new' version of the Shetland over there is no where near as strong as ours.

Sorry for the rant just nead to vent about the lack of knowledge some people have for my favourite breed.


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

My two little guys


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, I have a AMERICAN SHETLAND/Mini cross who I love to death, but I do have to say I absolutely love the true shetland ponies. I teach Hippology, which is a knowledge based competition, in our local county 4-H. My specialty is breeds and color, we spend a few meetings every year going over pony breeds, and one of the things I EMPHASIZE is the differences, between the shetlands. I make sure kids learn that what you have is the TRUE shetland pony, and what we have is the "fancy" American version. BOTH breeds have their reasons, though ours seems to be mostly appearance rather then usability. I just wanted to let you know that there are people over here that know, and are proud of where our ponies came from. I would LOVE to own one by the way, just can't afford to have one shipped over...  

This is my "pony" by the way, Not really refined enough to be classic, and not enough blood to be considered foundation. She's in pony limbo, but I love her, and she'll be a good harness pony. 

















side note: That's me with her, she's only 42" tall (pretty short for a pony from her breeding) haha, perfect size for me though.
Sorry this was long....


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pahaha, they aren't little, what height are they they look at least 11/12hh, My tallest Shetland is the black Stallion above who is 39" and my smallest is a little strawberry roan colt who is 31". They are beautiful.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Adenfire, I know a few people know about the British Shetlands but alot don't. I really made this thread to vent and rant and sometimes peoples 'knowledge' on the British Shetland makes me mad, as in they know everything there is to know about them even when they probably think the are just fat minis. BTW girlies is lovely.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I understand and appreciate that you love your British Shetlands but there really its no need to put down American Shetlands. I don't think the breed is "ruined," just different. Just because some decided they wanted to create a more refined riding pony rather than a "work horse" type doesn't warrant slamming an entire breed. I personally consider them completely separate breeds, with different qualities in each to appreciate.

Before I got my Classic American Shetland, when I thought of Shetland Ponies, I thought of British Shetlands. For that reason, I never wanted one. Nothing against your ponies, but they are just not for me. I was thrilled to discover a lighter, more refined pony and now I own two.

Honestly I think if you own this breed you need a thicker skin and perhaps should concentrate on educating rather than ranting. British Shetlands were NOT bred for their beauty, and they DO look chunky (though I understand they are not overweight). They were and are bred for their working ability. So, you can have your strong, hardworking pony and I'll have my pretty pony and we'll both be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

And, for the record, I think it's wrong to underestimate the strength of any horse or pony. They are all capable if inflicting harm, and should all be treated with respect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm, I guess it kind of depends on where you're from. Even down here in Texas, when I think "Shetland", I picture those little chunky, hairy, tough horses...draft horses in miniature. There is a family that I know that breeds and raises colored Shetlands and, since the entire family is pretty small-statured, they use those ponies for cattle work, even roping and dragging with them.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

smrobs said:


> There is a family that I know that breeds and raises colored Shetlands and, since the entire family is pretty small-statured, they use those ponies for cattle work, even roping and dragging with them.


That I would love to see, we used to use them for gathering the cows, so much fun:lol:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> I understand and appreciate that you love your British Shetlands but there really its no need to put down American Shetlands. I don't think the breed is "ruined," just different. Just because some decided they wanted to create a more refined riding pony rather than a "work horse" type doesn't warrant slamming an entire breed. I personally consider them completely separate breeds, with different qualities in each to appreciate.
> 
> Before I got my Classic American Shetland, when I thought of Shetland Ponies, I thought of British Shetlands. For that reason, I never wanted one. Nothing against your ponies, but they are just not for me. I was thrilled to discover a lighter, more refined pony and now I own two.
> 
> ...


Isn't it typical of America that once they take on a certain breed - which has set breed standards, they decide to change it but stick to the original name?

Not just with Shetlands but with many breeds of dogs.

If an American Shetland was shown in the UK in a Native Pony class it would be thrown out the ring nothing abut it is true to type.

I am not a Shetland fan by any means. To me they look deformed, a form of dwarfism which could well be possible as they originated on islands. 
I do not know if any genetic testing has ever been carried out with the Shetland or not as to whether there is a genetic fault. 

Much in the UK has been carried on the Shetland ponies back, they are tough little devils and should remain true to the proper breed standard.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shetland in gereral don't have dwarism just thousands of years or natural selection has made them shrink to shelter from the wind and so they don't need as much food. Though there is dwarfism in the breed, I doubt it is tested for as the only genetic testing which is widely done is perentage for stallion evaluation, Shetland pony folk in general don't really test for anything else. You would be lucky to find a breeder that know the genetics and proper terminolagy for the colours. But I agree they are as tough as nails, I can feed one of them very little food in winter, not hard food grain ect and very little hay and they still come out of winter fat.

I am sorry if I came across as breed basing I never meant to.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Faceman said:


> You are absolutely correct. The European and American Shetlands are quite different in conformation. Those negative posts are either from those that don't notice where you are from or don't know the difference. Americans for some reason have a tendency to breed all breeds to the same standard instead of preserving their original conformation. It has gotten to the point that often it is hard to differentiate between the breeds. I think that is a shame, but it is the way it is nonetheless. If we continue the practice, there won't be much need for different breeds over here...that is a bit of an exaggeration, but not by much...


 
Oh my goodness that is so true. I have argued that with people on so many occasions. I think of the Saddlebred (because it is my breed of choice) and then the Arabian and Morgans that are becomming Saddlebreds. The Arabians and Morgans of old were nothing like the Saddlebreds. They didn't have the park action, they had amazing extended, floating trots but were not so upright like that of a Saddlebred. Why must everything look the same?


The Modern Shetland is like a Hackney pony. I will be the first to admit, I love an upright, elegant looking horse, which is why I love the Saddlebred and the Hackney pony. That said, If I were to get an Arabian, I would much prefer the Arabians of old. If I wanted a Shetland, I would want it to look like a Shetland, not a Hackney.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Inga American Shetlands look like hackneys because they were founded by crossing a Shetladn with a hackney, where as UK Shetlands are one of the oldest and purest breed in the world, there has been Shetland pony bones found in Shetland that have been carbon dated from the bronze age. 

What is intersting and slightly random is the the University of Cambridge has found the the gene responsible for the spead of thoroughbreds has most likely come from the British Shetland as they have the highest number of that gene out of anybreed in the world. Speed and stamina: a tale of two genes - Research - University of Cambridge

Basically saying that most likely thoroughbreds originated from crossing Arabs with Shetlands.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Shetland in gereral don't have dwarism just thousands of years or natural selection has made them shrink to shelter from the wind and so they don't need as much food. Though there is dwarfism in the breed, I doubt it is tested for as the only genetic testing which is widely done is perentage for stallion evaluation, Shetland pony folk in general don't really test for anything else. You would be lucky to find a breeder that know the genetics and proper terminolagy for the colours. But I agree they are as tough as nails, I can feed one of them very little food in winter, not hard food grain ect and very little hay and they still come out of winter fat.
> 
> I am sorry if I came across as breed basing I never meant to.


Someone who is talking total sense at last lol! Shetlands DO NOT have a dwarfism gene. If anyone has the opportunity, please pay a visit to Shetland and the Orkney Islands, preferable around November through March. You will be notice the lack of trees, the rough terrain, the biting wind, the snow, the poor grass...you will also notice that the native breeds of animals including ponies and sheep are very small, stocky and have actually evolved to live in that environment to cope with the wind, rain, storms, snow and poor grazing. True dwarfism is a deformity affecting the limbs. Shetland Ponies do not have a deformity. However, I have seen miniature ponies (called Shetlands) who DO have dwarfism and they look totally different to the true native Shetland. I think the American 'Miniature' horses look pretty enough but they should never, ever be called 'Shetlands' because they simply aren't. End of...


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I want them to keep their hands off The Clydesdale too...LOL. I like my Clydes to have Cow Hocks, roman noses, long flowing manes, long legs and high rising gait, great big fat bums and strong powerful shoulders. Exactly as they were bred in my native Scotland. Apparently, some American has posted on a well known animal site that Clydesdales were bred only as 'flashy carriage' horses as their feet were too big to plough. How that made us laugh. When Clydesdales were bred in Scotland, only 'The Laird' had a carriage and the majority of Scotland was farming, coal/peat and fishing communities. Yep the Clydes pulled carts but the only flashy carriage horses were in America.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluebird, I live in Shetland September and April tend to be the worst for storms, summer is a made up think that never pops it lovely head up for more then a couple of days in July, but the weather right now is nasty. We get our own hurricane storm winds and on top of that we get Americas storms and we are closer to the Arctic Circle then we are mainland Britain. My mum would love herself a Clydesdale or Shire but the land up here isn't good enough to support their weight and they catch the wind because of their height and their for they get too cold and winter very poor and have to wear rugs in winter. And btw Shetlands do carry dwarfism but their height isn't caused by it as I have seen purebred shetlands which are dwarfs.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> Oh my God!! That has to be one of cutest things I've ever seen in my life! Where is this held?


Here's a video, it's adorable. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjSKSFZ1XsI


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Bluebird, I live in Shetland September and April tend to be the worst for storms, summer is a made up think that never pops it lovely head up for more then a couple of days in July, but the weather right now is nasty. We get our own hurricane storm winds and on top of that we get Americas storms and we are closer to the Arctic Circle then we are mainland Britain. My mum would love herself a Clydesdale or Shire but the land up here isn't good enough to support their weight and they catch the wind because of their height and their for they get too cold and winter very poor and have to wear rugs in winter. And btw Shetlands do carry dwarfism but their height isn't caused by it as I have seen purebred shetlands which are dwarfs.


Anything above 48" couldn't survive in Shetland LOL. My Clydes wouldn't last a minute. Man is only hanging on there by the old fingertips. I've been to Shetland and the Orkneys as well as some of the Inner Isles as I have an interest in and actually do traditional Scottish knitting (my grandmother was Scottish) including Shetland Lace and fairlisle. I get all my wool from Jamieson and Smith. You don't have to tell me about the weather. Been there, seen it, done it. It is a beautiful but wild place. I love it as I am a hardened northerner originating from Northumberland (the remote part) and then Durham (the remote parts where Hannah Hauxwell lived). Moving back north with our two Clydesdales when we buy a farm around Oban or possibly the Isle of Mull. Fed up with London and Surrey! Too many people, not enough room for horses...or sheep...or chickens...or knitting!


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

AlexS said:


> Here's a video, it's adorable.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjSKSFZ1XsI


Its held at Olympia in England. I just love our proper Shetland Ponies. Although they look cute, please remember, no matter what the size, they are 100% horse and still bite and kick and play up just like any other horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

OP - thanks for such a lovely post
I learnt to ride on a shetland when I was very young - no reins or stirrups until I could balance myself at the trot. Its real job was as a companion to racehorses travelling on their own or turned out on their own but needed a companion that was calm. It was a devious little monster who bucked me off when I was allowed off the lunge until I learnt how to sit a buck and then never did it again. 
A lot of people dont think they are suited for children but he actually never did anything dangerous - just taught me how to really ride and not be a passenger.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

jaydee said:


> OP - thanks for such a lovely post
> I learnt to ride on a shetland when I was very young - no reins or stirrups until I could balance myself at the trot. Its real job was as a companion to racehorses travelling on their own or turned out on their own but needed a companion that was calm. It was a devious little monster who bucked me off when I was allowed off the lunge until I learnt how to sit a buck and then never did it again.
> A lot of people dont think they are suited for children but he actually never did anything dangerous - just taught me how to really ride and not be a passenger.


I think the 'not suitable for children' is a sensible myth because it stops silly parents buying them for their spoilt kids . The problem is that they look so cute and cuddly and sweet....but they aren't toys or babies. I have seen so many Shetland ponies up for sale because 'Biscuit' or 'Sandy' the pony kicked the living daylights out of little Sophie when she tried to dress it up with bows and ribbons and frilly skirts like she did to the cat! (LOL)


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> I think the 'not suitable for children' is a sensible myth because it stops silly parents buying them for their spoilt kids . The problem is that they look so cute and cuddly and sweet....but they aren't toys or babies. I have seen so many Shetland ponies up for sale because 'Biscuit' or 'Sandy' the pony kicked the living daylights out of little Sophie when she tried to dress it up with bows and ribbons and frilly skirts like she did to the cat! (LOL)


 Yes I can relate to that!!! 
In the midlands they were (along with lots of welsh ponies) worked in the pits so for a long time they were seen more as a work animal, they do have more energy than given credit for and do need a firm hand - but that can apply to most breeds too really. The one time master of our local hunt used to follow hounds in a little trap pulled by one - on the lanes of course. I will look out the photo


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> Its held at Olympia in England. I just love our proper Shetland Ponies.


Yup I know. I saw the race in person about 15 years ago. :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A trip to Olympia became the start of the real holiday season for me, Ah the good old days when it was sponsored by Dunhill and you could get free cigarettes and smoke them in the building


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Like I said I live in Shetland have done for the last 6 years. I have a Appy cross how is 13.3hh from Yorkshire she is as tough as nails and her first winter she wasn't rugged or stabled as she wouldn't have either and came out of winter fat, there are many people that have 15hhish horses and some slightly bigger most are stabled and heavily rugged but cope fine. Nothing makes a human tougher then keeping a croft in shetland for a couple of years.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When I moved to Connecticut I realised that I didnt know what cold was and we are mild compared to states that are further north and Canada!!!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

......


----------



## Karoo (Dec 13, 2012)

Googling images of Shetland ponies as well as images of Miniature horses results in little apparent difference between the two breeds.
Perhaps someone can tell us where one breed ends and the other starts as I believe that they are meant to be quite distinct from each other.
(Both have their respective places.)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think you are confusing the American Shetland with the British Shetland. The British Shetland is basically a small draft horse, but they haven't been squashed down like a miniature horse therefore they do not have all the health problems miniature horses can have. British Shetland are a lot chunkier then Miniature horses and have a lot more bone as they were bred to work very hard on the crofts or in the mines with very little food. Like I said they have not been bred for their size, it was evolution as they evolved so they could survive on the Shetland isles as stated above. They Shetland is a lot more hardy then the Miniature horse and can cope with a lot more work as a pair of British Shetlands can do the same job as a Clydesdale.


----------



## Karoo (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
I started my riding on our Shetland gelding a few decades ago but have hardly seen one since and this thread got me curious again.
I much prefer the idea of Shetlands being distinct from Miniatures and am glad that there are some breeders sticking to the original type.


----------

